# Does your dog take treats from strangers?



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I've noticed that my dog will be polite and take a treat from a stranger, but then drops it. I can pick up that same treat and she will take it and eat it if I give it to her. She is fine with people she knows, but just won't with strangers. I never trained her to do this, but I like that she does. What about yours?


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I've noticed that my dog will be polite and take a treat from a stranger, but then drops it. I can pick up that same treat and she will take it and eat it if I give it to her. She is fine with people she knows, but just won't with strangers. I never trained her to do this, but I like that she does. What about yours?


Juno does this exactly. Sometimes she won't take the treat at all from the stranger. But often when she does, she drops it. She isn't food driven at all, and is very wary of strangers anyway, so I'm not surprised by this.

Bowser on the other hand would eat anything and everything that is given to him, including the hand and arm of the stranger giving treats. Not because he's vicious, mind you. But because he's a food freak. lol


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

No not really unless they are kids and then that's a different story. When we're out a lot of people tend to shy away from her and totally walk in the opposite direction which I don't get. But when we do go to say like PETCO and the cashier goes to hand her it she'll sniff and walk away then the cashier will hand it to my kids to give it to her and she's more then happy to have it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

So I wonder if this is a trait of the GSD? Based on the leeriness of strangers, I guess it would make sense.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

BellaLuna said:


> When we're out a lot of people tend to shy away from her and totally walk in the opposite direction which I don't get.


I know what you mean How old is yours? Mine started getting this reaction(everywhere we went) when she was about 6 months or so. Kids seem to not be afraid of her and approach her often, most of the time before the parents can scream no. You can see the fear in some of the parents faces disappear once their kid gets a big kiss.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

He's not offered treats often but when he has he's gladly taken them. I always remind him "easy", although I don't think I have to.

We have FedEx deliveries often, sometimes we are outside when they come...the guy always has treats..now Rusty expects them & the guy is excited to see him when scared of him before...I can only imagine the dogs delivery drivers come across...hence the treats always on hand

The only time I have seen him not accept a treat were a few times in class when he was younger...I recognized it for him as a stress signal...he would take it & spit it out.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I know what you mean How old is yours? Mine started getting this reaction(everywhere we went) when she was about 6 months or so. Kids seem to not be afraid of her and approach her often, most of the time before the parents can scream no. You can see the fear in some of the parents faces disappear once their kid gets a big kiss.


Bella is 3 yrs old and it's the same way for us the kids come up and the panic on the faces of parents is obvious but Bella is the biggest sweetheart and it's not like she's a monster on a leash she's very well leashed train my 4 yr old walks her without any pulling but people fear what they don't know. They even go as far as lifting there small dogs. But Oh well lol..


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

She takes treats from the ladies at the banks and the pharmacy. Sometimes she won't take a treat from a stranger on her turf though.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

If we are at training he pimps for treats from people. Of we are anywhere else and someone offers a treat he usually ignores it unless he sees me hand the treat to the strange or new person. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Kids are always coming up to me at dog shows. and asking if they can give my dog a treat. 

Carly and Sage are both pretty food driven, so they are more than happy to sit, shake hands, and take a treat from a stranger. And kids at dog shows seem to have yummy treats, lol.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

if clay smells treats on someone he will sit in front of them untill they give him one he will only do this if we stop to chat, if its someone he knows well he is pretty much glued to them untill they give up the goods he is food crazy.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mauser is very picky about his treats ... and food in general. He will sniff it first and if it is at all interesting to him (most treats aren't) he will politely take it then drop it on the floor and wait for me to tell him he CAN have it. Not something I trained.

The Cresteds - they are Labs in disguise! They KNOW if someone has food and will 'perform' in order to get some.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quite often I have to take it and give it to Jax or, if she does take it, pick it up off the floor and take it with us for later.

The Boxers eat anything...ANYTHING...organic and non organic matter


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter may take it, but he'll drop it on the floor immediately after. I am happy about that, though. I don't trust strangers. Haha.


----------



## jen1982 (Nov 29, 2012)

Granted, he is a mix, but Sampson, our 11.5 year old GSD mix does that same thing. Even in situations like being at the vet's office, he will not eat any of the treats they give him until I give them to him in the car later. I have noticed the same thing with our 14 week old GSD, Malcolm. He will take treats from my husband and myself but is a little leery about taking them from people he doesn't know well. Our spitz mix, on the other hand, will eat a rock if someone acts excited about it while they are giving it to him. Maybe it is a GSD trait?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Puppy does take treats from strangers, and eats them.
Most of the time, I am the provider of these treats. Sometimes, the folks at stores I go to socialize want to give her treats, and I am okay with that. They always ask permission.
She is eager when she takes treats, but does not use teeth


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

llombardo said:


> So I wonder if this is a trait of the GSD? Based on the leeriness of strangers, I guess it would make sense.


 
Not a general trait, I would say. All of mine would take a treat from a friendly stranger. Current male has good friends for example, in the vet and Western Farm Supply here and will pull like heck to get to the counter to hop up on and wait for a treat.

I suspect a lot of it is how they are raised and treated as they are growing up.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Not a general trait, I would say. All of mine would take a treat from a friendly stranger. Current male has good friends for example, in the vet and Western Farm Supply here and will pull like heck to get to the counter to hop up on and wait for a treat.
> 
> I suspect a lot of it is how they are raised and treated as they are growing up.


But are these people really strangers? Same vet, same people working at the vet? Same people at the Western Farm Supply and same area for those yummy treats? When we go to Petsmart, there are about three people there that mine will take treats from, but no one else. These would be the same people that she associated with since she was little. So what way are they raised and treated when growing up that would make them not take a treat from a stranger?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have food   They'd take food from ANYONE!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Grim used to. Every time we went to Petsmart, he'd go straight to the counter for his treat! However, last time he took it and dropped it. I'm taking him today, so I'll see if this is his 'new' behavior to not eat treats from others. It wouldn't surprise me. He's older now, and he should be showing some suspicion. He also used to bug everyone and anyone for attention. No more. He walks right by people instead. He'll accept pets, but turns and walks away after 2 seconds. Just not interested anymore. He did become is old 'social butterfly' self briefly at the club, though... he met everyone by walking up to them and was willing to play with anyone who showed interest. However, that's the only time in a long time I've seen him do that.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

The Pug will eat anything from anyone. Tanner (GSD) and Addie (Australian Shepherd) will not accept anything from people who don't live with them. My thirteen year old son? Happily. My brother, who they have seen at least weekly since young puppyhood? No. Niece and nephews? No. My husband? Yes.
Sheilah


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh, you have a Pug, too? Yes, my Pug will take anything from anyone. Of course, you know how pugs are, LOL! Always starving, act like they're never fed!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado will sometimes, it depends on the person and the treat. If he takes it he'll most likely eat it

Jazzy won't, she'll take and mostly holds it for a few seconds then spits it out


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Well I guess Casja missed the trait because if she likes the treat,she will eat it not matter who it is.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

llombardo said:


> But are these people really strangers? Same vet, same people working at the vet? Same people at the Western Farm Supply and same area for those yummy treats? When we go to Petsmart, there are about three people there that mine will take treats from, but no one else. These would be the same people that she associated with since she was little. So what way are they raised and treated when growing up that would make them not take a treat from a stranger?


 
Some are familar some are complete strangers.

I suspect that it might depend on the confidence of the dog to some degree (assuming that he/she hasn't had any training one way or the other about taking treats from other people). 

A very self confident dog (and one who likes food!) would be much more likely to take a treat from a complete stranger than one who is less confident (more likely also to even go up to such a person).


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Some are familar some are complete strangers.
> 
> I suspect that it might depend on the confidence of the dog to some degree (assuming that he/she hasn't had any training one way or the other about taking treats from other people).
> 
> A very self confident dog (and one who likes food!) would be much more likely to take a treat from a complete stranger than one who is less confident (more likely also to even go up to such a person).


I don't think its about confidence at all(at least in my case), my dog is a very self confident, bold girl. She will either take it and drop it or smell it and turn away(she is food and toy motivated). Just today a worker in a wheel chair approached her, she was not interested in the treat, but scooted closer for him to pet her. Her trainer is in that store often and my dog will take a treat from her in a minute...she loves her teacher:wub:


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

My GSD Diesel never was food motivated, in fact it took her till about 5 months of age before she would even eat a treat that I would give her. And even when she started eating treats forget about her eating a treat outside it was all about the balls, the sticks, the rocks, the PINECONES! Yes her favorite thing to walk down the street with in her mouth was a pinecone... and going into the pet store the only treat that she would eat (and it had to come from my hand) would be the freeze dried liver treats she never took food from a stranger.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

No! He will not take a treat from a stranger or off the floor if they drop it. Treats are gifts and rewards from me


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

We were at the pet store today, and a lady gave Dexter a treat when I wasn't paying attention without asking. He ate it, and I didn't like the whole situation at all! There are so many crazy people out there, I prefer for my dogs not to take any treats from strangers.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Today I found that my oldest dog(non GSD) doesn't take treats either. We took her to the pet store, she loves everything about it. She loves people and kids and is great with other dogs. A 2 year old wanted to give her a treat and she wouldn't take it, he got sad, so my son put his hand under the little boys and then she took it..it was so worth it seeing that little boy smile and give my son high five because she took the treat.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley would eat anything offered to him. He mugged a guy for the treats he had in his hand basket at checkout one time. Shasta... it really depends on the person giving the treat. She'll take a treat sometimes and other times she ignores.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my last GSD only ate from our hands. he wouldn't eat
or drink from other dogs bowls. the dog i have now
might eat from other peoples hands but he'll look to
us for an ok before eating.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark won't take treats even from me most days.. definitely won't take them from a stranger!

Zefra - yes.. she will eat anything from anyone!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Jag said:


> Oh, you have a Pug, too? Yes, my Pug will take anything from anyone. Of course, you know how pugs are, LOL! Always starving, act like they're never fed!


Oh, indeed! Riley's policy is to swallow first and ask questions about edibility later.
Sheilah


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

sit said:


> Oh, indeed! Riley's policy is to swallow first and ask questions about edibility later.
> Sheilah


:rofl: That sounds like the pug motto! My wife calls Layla "hoover" lol!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca would take a treat from people but I taught her not to approach people unless I said it was ok, and usually I didn't allow strangers to give her treats because of her food allergies. If someone asked if they could give her a treat I would tell them she had food allergies. Sometimes if we were at one of the small pet stores (where they have grain free treats) they would show me the bag or tell me the type of treat so I could check if it was something she could eat. If it was, I'd tell her it was ok to go up to them, and let them give her one.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

llombardo said:


> I don't think its about confidence at all(at least in my case), my dog is a very self confident, bold girl. She will either take it and drop it or smell it and turn away(she is food and toy motivated). Just today a worker in a wheel chair approached her, she was not interested in the treat, but scooted closer for him to pet her. Her trainer is in that store often and my dog will take a treat from her in a minute...she loves her teacher:wub:


Of course not. 

Everyone has to decides why their dog interacts with strangers or not in any way!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Courtney said:


> He's not offered treats often but when he has he's gladly taken them. I always remind him "easy", although I don't think I have to.
> 
> We have FedEx deliveries often, sometimes we are outside when they come...the guy always has treats..now Rusty expects them & the guy is excited to see him when scared of him before...I can only imagine the dogs delivery drivers come across...hence the treats always on hand
> 
> The only time I have seen him not accept a treat were a few times in class when he was younger...I recognized it for him as a stress signal...he would take it & spit it out.


The first part of your post is Nita, we are working on her socialization for her CGC and she has been complimented on her easy way of taking treats. Even though she forgets and can get grabby at home. But all three dogs can get grabby at home because they are worried the dog sitting next to them might get their treat. We are working on that 

Our dogs :wub: our UPS man, he is a smart man and does the same thing, gives them treats


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Our Collie, Cheyenne, would eat anything from anyone, no questions asked. She was very food motivated and would do just about anything for a snack. Finn does not like crunchy treats at all. He never even ate them as a puppy and at first, that's all we had on hand. When we go to PetCo or to the vet, they only ever have crunchy ones, so I always have a handfull of treats on hand, especially for the kids who want to feed him something.


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

No never out and about in public. Kaylee will only take food on her home turf inside the house or on the deck only. Out in the yard forget it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

None of mine would take a treat from someone they don't know... but if something was tossed over my fence, I think there would be competition to see who got to it first. Karlo is the one I trust most for 'leaving' it. Then Kacie. Feeding raw gives them a more discriminate taste. They aren't into crunchy treats whatsoever.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My aussies would eat anything you handed them.

Masi absolutely not..When ANYONE other than her close family circle hands her food, it could be a t bone, IF she even takes it she will spit it out and not touch it unless I pick it up and hand it to her.

Never trained this, I just figure she thinks everyone is trying to poison her except me LOL..


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Kya has never taken a treat from strangers. I never taught her that, it's just the way she is. Milla will "ask" my permission before she takes one. Phinneas on the other hand will take the treat and the strangers fingers if they aren't careful.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

I encourage Zoey to DO so because she has issues with men so we are trying to overcome that.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo will not take a treat from someone he doesn't know. He won't approach them for a treat. He'll ignore them totally. If they walked over and put the treat in front of his face he'll provide them a healthy dose of the Hondo Stink Eye, but still will not take it. You could toss it to him and he'll ignore it. 

Lonestar, my Lacy will not only accept the treat with a huge amount of unhealthy (for the treat-er) enthusiasm, but will make every attempt to find the treat source. Including but not limited to climbing the treat-er to find said treat source. 

Tug, my Golden will not take a treat but will take a toy. If the treat is thrown in his direction he'll eat it. He will not take it from a stranger's hand. 

Maggie, my Mini Doxie, will take the treat and then pledge her undying love to the stranger for as long as she lives.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Einstein will gobble it up - no questions asked. Then look wide eyed at the person like 'you have anything else for me?' 

He doesn't discriminate, but I do - I don't let strangers feed him unless its my treat that I give them to feed him


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine will sniff the treat first. Then if she likes the smell she will take it. Sometimes she takes it and drops it and won't even take it if I offer.


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

Lily has a comfort zone with strangers if they get to close without me telling her its ok she will let them know its not ok. If its another person I have seen often at the park with there dogs, i usually say its ok and she will take the treat. If its someone I have never seen I usually tell them shes on a special diet, that way it doesnt hurt feelings.


----------

